# what the @#$%? Help!!!



## Guest (Feb 11, 2003)

Here is big problem that i just cant seem to figure out. Actually I didnt even know i had for about a month after i bought the car. Anyway, i bought my 91 se-r from the original owner about a year and a half ago. It wasnt takin care of (it still had the orginal spark plug wires) but it was driven well (still has orginal clutch after 172,000 mi). The car didnt run well when i got it. i procceded with tune-up including cap, rotor, wires, plugs, oil, maf sensor ground, O2 sensor, fuel filter near master cylinder, and a thermostat. it ran a lot better but still not as fast as i thought it should be. I then went with custom 2.25" exhaust and checked the cat for build up. only a slight improvement there. i did an on-car TB cleaning and took my time to be sure it was done right and no particals entered the intake. i also checked and cleaned the EGR as best I could and Im relatively sure its working right. HERES THE PROBLEM: About once every month or so, ill be driving and shut the car down. Once I start it up again (hot start) and drive, the car has a dramtic increase in power and throttle response. (some much that the first time it happened, i almost hit the car in front of me) it even sounds better. One of my friends has seen this happen also so Im not making it up (screw you nissan dealer!) With what i know, Im guessing there is a sensor problem that could be retarding the timing and not allowing the motor to run properly. These are some misc. symtims that may or may not be relatated to this particalar problem: runs rich occasionally when its cold and in cold weather so much that it starts to miss fire and soak the plugs, usually no torque/hesitation below 3200rpm or so, peak power at 4500 to 5000 rpm and drops noticiably if pushed past that, #1 fuel injector makes more of a grinding noise than the rest but not a noticable change in spark plug color (I used a long screw driver to listen), and occasionally its so slow its hard to drive in traffic. i just bought a water temp sensor and hope to put it in soon and check the plugs again. IF YOU HAVE ANY INFO AT ALL PLEASE email me or post response. THANK YOU.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Check the chassis grounds from the battery.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

yesterday i was able to install a new water temp sensor which helped a lot and today i cleaned my ground cable not much of a notciable difference there. if i was to attempt cleaning my MAF, how fragile is the element? is it worth the risk? i still think there maybe something, perhaps a sensor or connection that could be be preventing full power. maybe fuel system or timing. thanks again for anyhelp you have.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Did you check the ground cable where it bolts to the body and engine?


----------



## analitis (Nov 22, 2002)

do you run the stock ecu?


alex29


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

I am running the stock ecu. The performance mods on my car are custom 2.25" exhaust, decent muffler(kinda ricey though), goldline springs, kyb struts, intake, and plugs wires. i did just the connection at the battery and the body not the motor. i hope to buy a new ground cable this week when i do the brakes. A couple Questions: How should i clean my MAF? Is it worth it? How fragile are the elements?... i heard the '95 altima master cylinder is larger and will bolt on....this correct? is it worth the effort?
Once again thanks for your post.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Search the brakes and suspension forum for the master cylinder info. If you are going NX brakes, the stock master cylinder is fine. Some like the feel of the Altima part better, I haven't tried it on my SE-R with NX brakes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

well ...lost the motor last week.. but already gota jdm motor in and havent started it yet. i cant wait to see what kinda a differnce it will make. i should have in going on the 12th.


----------

